# My First Indian!



## lumberjackchef

Well I finally tried out my first Human Figure. I am getting ready for a Cigar store Indian so I practiced a little before the big project. My daughter had this piece of granite that she wanted a table base for so.......





 This is what I came up with . What do you think guys?​


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Looks good to me!


----------



## 034avsuper

Very nice work


----------



## Rudedog

Pretty darn good. What saw did you use?


----------



## Rookie1

Very nice job. I think your ready for carving anything!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Rudedog said:


> Pretty darn good. What saw did you use?



Thanks for all the kind words. I used my 346xp first edition husky w 3/8 lp carlton 18" bar and ported muffler for all of the major removal. I love that set up btw. That little saw is a work horse for a 45cc saw. Then i switch to my little echo with 1/4" dime tip carver for the detail.


----------



## discounthunter

nice work. is that eastern red cedar?


----------



## ropensaddle

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I finally tried out my first Human Figure. I am getting ready for a Cigar store Indian so I practiced a little before the big project. My daughter had this piece of granite that she wanted a table base for so.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I came up with . What do you think guys?​



I was thinking motorcycle


----------



## carvinmark

ropensaddle said:


> I was thinking motorcycle



LOL. Nice job


----------



## john taliaferro

i got a 8' red oak you can have , i think your ready.


----------



## jimdad07

Very nice work. That's quite the talent you have there.


----------



## Timberframed

I was thinking chainsaw. Good job man!


----------



## wiskey_6

*Nice Job!!*

Good job man, how long did it take to finish?


----------



## banshee67

very cool!
thats one big injun


----------



## JimiLL

Is that a two-stroke Injun??

Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## lumberjackchef

wiskey_6 said:


> Good job man, how long did it take to finish?



Approx 2 hours of carving, 1 hour of sanding painting and poly! 3 hrs total I think.


----------



## lumberjackchef

john taliaferro said:


> i got a 8' red oak you can have , i think your ready.



If I had time I'd come down there and carve you an Indian John just to see that monster lathe you use for those mushrooms. Those things are awesome


----------



## wiskey_6

I showed my wife your stuff, and she really liked. Have you done any cedar slabbed benches as of late?


----------



## lumberjackchef

wiskey_6 said:


> I showed my wife your stuff, and she really liked. Have you done any cedar slabbed benches as of late?



Tell her thanks No benches as of late, been carving lots of jack-o-lanterns and pumpkins. Gearing up for the crafts fair / harvest festival season. I did carve a couple of deer busts for this 12' cedar name sign this week. Next of the list is a cigar store Indian bout 5 1/2' tall. Oh yeah I almost forgot this one. I milled a Pine fireplace mantle for a local guy that is building Field and Stream's Cabin of the year for 2010. Check it out!


----------



## lumberjackchef

woodywoodpecker said:


> That looks awesome! How much does it weigh? What kind of saw did you use?
> 
> 
> wooden furniture



Thanks. It weighs about 50 lbs. I carve with several saws but for this particular piece I only used 2 saws. My husqvarna 346 XP, 18" low pro 3/8, and My Echo cs345, rear handle, 12" dime tip carver 1/4 chain.


----------



## Tucker

That is super cool man!!!


----------



## cig212

*Omg*

That Indian is SWEET!!!!!!!I love it.......


----------

